# Language tags for the Other Languages forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that we now have "language tags" for use in this forum.

Please go to the tag of the language that you speak and click "Watch Tag" to subscribe to it!
Albanian Aramaic Afrikaans Armenian Azeri
Breton Burmese Cymraeg (Welsh) Esperanto Estonian
Euskara (Basque/Euskera) Gaeilge (Irish) Galego (Galician) Georgian Guaraní
Haitian Creole Hawaiian Indonesian Javanese Kazakh
Khmer (Cambodian) Latvian Lithuanian Malay Malayalam
Maltese Nahuatl (Aztec) Occitan Old English (Anglo-Saxon) Quechua
Scottish Gaelic Swahili Syriac (Syriac Aramaic) Tamil Tatar
Thai Tibetan Unknown Language Vietnamese Yiddish

In the Other Languages forum, we have always put the language in the title of the thread, like in this recent thread: Indonesian: -nya.  Starting now, we will also add a language tag to the thread using a drop-down menu.  The menu has a list of the most popular languages used in this forum.

The big advantage of the language tags is tracking: speakers of a language can view the tag's page to see the recent threads and they can subscribe to that tag.  The subscription is what is most important here.  If you are an Armenian speaker, I encourage you to subscribe to the Armenian tag by clicking "Watch Tag". When a thread gets posted tagged as "Armenian", you will get an email alerting you.  This should do wonders to make this forum more effective for us all.

A few notes:
- We will work to soon get all old threads tagged.
- Until we can get the tags to show on the OL forum page, we probably still need to put the language name in the title.
- If you are asking about a language that is not listed, choose "Other Language".

I am sure that something will go wrong.  Let me know if you have any problems or if something is not clear.

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If you want to visualize all the threads in the "Other languages" forum except those regarding a specific tagged language, you can:

Click on *Search* at the top right of the forum page.
Enter the language tag(s) you want to exclude in the "Without tags" field.
Select the "Other languages" forum.
Select "Display results as threads" at the bottom of the page.
Click "Search".

If, for example, you want to visualize all the threads except those tagged Aramaic and Syriac, this is the search result: All tags except Aramaic + Syriac
You can also save your search as a bookmark in your browser - this way you can simply click it each time you want to perform the same search.


----------

